# I Don't Think the EOD Schoolhouse Had One of These...



## AWP (Aug 22, 2013)

I think it is awesome that dolphins found it. I can only imagine what the handlers thought
 because I doubt they were looking for it at the time. "LOL, wut?"

http://www.military.com/daily-news/...-1899-surfaces.html?comp=7000023468025&rank=2

Torpedo Shot from USS Iowa in 1899 Surfaces



> The mid and tail sections of this rare torpedo, found by U.S. Navy dolphins off the coast of San Diego last March, make it one of three known to exist. The torpedo was transferred to UAB for desalinization and conservation on the Washington Navy Yard, May 31. That was when the marking "U.S.N. No. 24" was found.


 
Only 50 were ever made and now three exist in the world:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howell_torpedo


----------



## AWP (Aug 22, 2013)

Meanwhile Flipper's all "Yo, I go yo torpedo thingy. Pay me, bitch!" Then the handlers had to go find some cod or halibut or whatever they feed torpedo-finding dolphins, rustle up some divers and explain to  them there's something old and possibly all explody below the boat and no one knows what because no one thought the dolphins would actually find something that day...

Stupid dolphins.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 22, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Meanwhile Flipper's all "Yo, I go yo torpedo thingy. Pay me, bitch!" Then the handlers had to go find some cod or halibut or whatever they feed torpedo-finding dolphins, rustle up some divers and explain to  them there's something old and possibly all explody below the boat and no one knows what because no one thought the dolphins would actually find something that day...
> 
> Stupid dolphins.


actually those dophins are pretty smart, with some hot womenz as attendants.


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 22, 2013)

You'd think the going rate for finding antique munitions would be baby turtles on the half shell or maybe a seal smoothie... They know damn well they could go to a Aurther Treachers in Compton and get Cod...


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2013)

That is cool. Military archeologist, now that sounds like a cool job.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 23, 2013)

SOWT said:


> actually those dophins are pretty smart, with some hot womenz as attendants.


 

We need proof of the hotness of the attendants....  the one in the pic in the linky was a Broomhilda looking wench....   I believe you are making up this supposed hotness to gain favor with the membership/leadership of the board....  Unsubstaniated spouting out your pie hole or finger tips is bad.... very bad.....   Sir.  :wall:


----------

